# poofy hair, sides wont stay straight. help!



## x___untouchable (Jul 27, 2006)

it's an everyday thing and it ruins the way I look and feel.

2.) poofy hair. the cut i have only looks good with super straight hair but it won't fucking stay that way! i have two straighteners, conair which is 30$ and revlon which is 20$. i turn the conair on 25 heat maximum then turn on Turbo, straighten it all over i even do it in different sections or whatever for like 10 minutes and it looks decent when im through but then 30 minutes later, mainly when i go outside the sides get poofy and it makes me look SO. FUCKING. TACKY. oh my god like i cant even go out because its so ugly poofy shit nasty looking, it's disgusting. i use thermasilk shampoo, condtioner and leave in cream which is suposed to be for straightening hair. what do i dooo? is it the stiraghtening im using? or is it im not spending enough time on it? or the way im doing it maybe?

what do I do to fix these problems so I can look better and feel cleaner/better? please help!


----------



## so_siqqq (Jul 27, 2006)

The cut you have means that it's not working with your hair texture either because it's either to long or the style's texture is the opposite of what you have. 

The best way to counteract this is to blow dry you hair straight with a paddle brush with some serum or blow drying product. My personal favorite is Redken Heat Glide. Then straighten one inch sections of your hair with some heat protectant like Matrix Iron Smoother and then finish with some serum liek ARTec Shine and Frizz Repair. 

Not to discourage you or anything but if you feel that you can't look good without really spending  alot of time styling your hair it's a sign that the cut is not working out.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2006)

The Key to poker straight hair: Get the cuticle of the hair as flat as you can at every stage. 

Start in the shower. Ditch the store-bought shampoos, as mentioned they are full of silicones/waxes, when there's a build up this on the hair shaft the heat from straighteners can't penetrate the hair cuticle as much as it should, thus unable to give the best result. 

Choose shampoos & conditioners created for straightening like Tigi Control Freak products. They leave the hair in a condition where it's more pliable and any styling you do will take easier. Days when you don't plan to straighten your hair use a deep-conditioning treatment (say, at least once a week), or else your hair will become brittle & resemble straw -- definately not giving you a glossy straight finish! 

Thirdly, after blotting the majority of water out of your hair (don't brutally rub the hair because it ruffles the cuticles up), use a small amount of straightening balm (not too much, don't want the hair to look dank!) 


Then blow dry hair in sections. And i mean PROPERLY blow dry, not blast the hair about in all directions... Watch how your hairdresser works next time you're in there. 

Starting at the back (you might need some assistance the first few times), take a large round bristle brush (pref natural hair as it glides flat against the cuticle), and 'pull' quite firmly on the hair, gliding the hairdryer down the hairshaft with a concentrater nozzle (flatter the better). Use that technique all over in sections, make sure it is fully dry. 


If you've done a good job with the blow-dry, half your work is already done. 


Now heat up your straighteners, ensuring they're as hot as your hair can withstand (less heat for chemically processed hair remember!) section the hair again. 

Starting at the back, grab some hairspray, spray down the section of hair, working quickly, comb through to distribute evenly, then run the straighteners down it. 

Depending on the type of hairspray you used you'll be left with a sort of crisp hardened effect. You can either comb it through, brush it out, or leave as it is, depending on the look you want to achieve, but providing you've run the straighteners down the hair in an even, straight, consistant way, you should now be left with a poker straight section of hair which falls into sectional pieces, and shouldn't get effected by humid conditions. This is the Hairdressing technique called 'Blades' of pin-straight hair. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 2, 2006)

I used to have that problem. My hair is frizzy and weird and didn't stay straight until I bought a Corioliss (I got it on ebay for about $60, can go for $150+ in stores around here) flatiron. It stays straight for like 2 days now, even in humid weather or rain.


----------



## Shanneran (Aug 3, 2006)

ive used conair and revlon straighteners and i couldnt get either to keep my hair straight.. i now use osis flatliner iron serum on my hair then straighten with my scp straightener and my hair lasts for days...


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 3, 2006)

sorry but conair and revlon straighteners suck... lol.. you might have to dish out a little more... mines a j'ilbere or something like that from sally beauty supply and it was around $50. i also got a bottle of biosilk silk therapy serum. its about $20 for the big bottle, but soo worth it. TRUST ME! i am the queen of poof! have you seen the movie "MASK" with cher.. yeah lets just say my hair looks like rocky dennis' if i dont do anything with it... i just put a dab of serum in my palms and smooth it through my hair before and after i blow dry, then run the iron over section by section and voila! no poof!


----------



## mskitchmas (Aug 6, 2006)

yah, i agree with getting a better straightener. 
you may shell out a little more money, but it's worth it.
i spent 30 bucks on a revlon one that did not work well at all. then i gave in and bought an ion one at sally's for about 85 bucks andd it's well worth it.


----------

